# cam swap - kooks headers



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

can anyone tell me if 3500.00 is a decent price for a full cam swap-kooks headers with cats-heavy duty clutch-hp tuning?thanx


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont know about that other stuff, but i got hooker headers.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

cam $300-$400
Kooks Lts w/ cats $1100-$1300
Textralia Clutch $800-$900
On the Install part of it, Clutch is the part that is really gunna kill you I heard around $450 for install for a new clutch, cam shouldn't be a problem if they have the right tools, the Lts you're gunna have to drop the steering all together.

you might be in the $3000 range for parts and install 
about $500 for a tune 

You may or may not have to put in a little more money into it.

Just my rough estimate:cool


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

thanx for the replys,i also am going to do the heads too which they tell me will give me 500 + at the wheels , right know with kn cai, borla cat back,mass air sensor,and a predator with a dyno tune, im at 391 hp at wheels-385 torque-445 at the crank.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the clutch is easier to do than the cam. i did mine with a friend on the garage floor in a Sunday afternoon. $800 for a Tex might be light tho. you at least need the flywheel and maybe a slave cylinder too if you have many miles


----------

